# Port configuration test failed?



## bluebsh (Jun 4, 2008)

This wasn't like this before the new service update this month... now when you go to network configuration and then go to the networkd diagnostics test it says "Port configuration test: Failed" and its even failing with a direct connection to the internet with no firewall between it! but when I run a TiVo service connection test it says "Successful" and the DNS resolution test says "Succeeded" what in the world is going on? it seems to be updating the guide info and I got the latest service update (thats when this seemed to start) but there are other problems... in the online tivo scheduleing it doesnt list my digital channels at all... only analog ones... it lists between channel 1 and 70 but 100 up arnt listed anymore... they use to be! that was how I scheduled all my HD recordings (they are all in the 700 range)... something is going on... anyone know whats up or what to look for to fix this problem? thanks!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

It wasn't that way before because there was no Network Diagnostics before the 9.4 update. I also have the "Port Configuration Test: Failed" message, but it doesn't seem to be causing any problems.

The On-Line scheduling problem is a problem with the scheduling function on the web site (reported in numerous posts) and does not appear to be related to this.


----------



## bluebsh (Jun 4, 2008)

No wonder I dont remember seeing it say failed... it was never there *LOL*... oh well wonder what its for anyways? what ports would it possibly need to check on the internet connection? and what are they going to be used for?

as for my channels... I re-ran last night the guided setup and mysteriously the channels reappeared... no idea why they disappeared to start with... must of been a bug with the new software on tivo's site


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

bluebsh said:


> No wonder I dont remember seeing it say failed... it was never there *LOL*... oh well wonder what its for anyways? what ports would it possibly need to check on the internet connection? and what are they going to be used for?
> 
> as for my channels... I re-ran last night the guided setup and mysteriously the channels reappeared... no idea why they disappeared to start with... must of been a bug with the new software on tivo's site


Pretty sure that's for the new "push" model they are implementing. We'll probably need to open stuff up on our firewalls to make this work.

Maybe they don't have it enabled on their side yet for production boxes?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> Pretty sure that's for the new "push" model they are implementing.


 Could you please elaborate on this new "push" model? I don't know what you are referring to. Thanks.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Could you please elaborate on this new "push" model? I don't know what you are referring to. Thanks.


For example, when you make a request for a download (e.g. Unbox, Music Video, etc.), or for a remote recording (e.g. from TCO), your Tivo box has to call out to get the information. This could take a couple minutes to a couple of hours. If you do it from the Tivo box, the response is reasonable because the Tivo box is smart enough to see you just did something and to then call out. But if you do something from an external source, it has to wait for a call out.

With the push model, the moment something happens, Tivo (the company) is able to push the information to your box, and not wait for your box to call out.

It's been described as an "instant messaging" model.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> For example, when you make a request for a download (e.g. Unbox, Music Video, etc.), or for a remote recording (e.g. from TCO), your Tivo box has to call out to get the information. This could take a couple minutes to a couple of hours. If you do it from the Tivo box, the response is reasonable because the Tivo box is smart enough to see you just did something and to then call out. But if you do something from an external source, it has to wait for a call out.
> 
> With the push model, the moment something happens, Tivo (the company) is able to push the information to your box, and not wait for your box to call out.
> 
> It's been described as an "instant messaging" model.


 Interesting. Though opening up exceptions/port forwarding in your router also opens up a potential security can of worms and exposes your Tivos to external influences, so shall have to see if the advantages outweigh the risks.
The other potential problem with this model is if you have more than 1 Tivo on your LAN then you will need to dedicate different WAN side ports to different Tivos which can become messy.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Interesting. Though opening up exceptions/port forwarding in your router also opens up a potential security can of worms and exposes your Tivos to external influences, so shall have to see if the advantages outweigh the risks.
> The other potential problem with this model is if you have more than 1 Tivo on your LAN then you will need to dedicate different WAN side ports to different Tivos which can become messy.


Not necessarily on any of those (to take back my port opening comment earlier).

More than likely, the Tivo will establish a connection with the server, and then just leave it semi-open for return communications (and re-establish it when it breaks). Since it's an outgoing connection, there are no holes in the firewall.

And that error is probably an indication that the Tivo can't connection to the "instant messaging" part/port of the servers.


----------



## bluebsh (Jun 4, 2008)

If this is something that will needs ports, i sure hope it will support uPNP because I have two tivo's and I cant forward the same port to two boxes... let the tivo auto setup port forwarding on random ports


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

bluebsh said:


> If this is something that will needs ports, i sure hope it will support uPNP because I have two tivo's and I cant forward the same port to two boxes... let the tivo auto setup port forwarding on random ports


If it opens as an outgoing connection (which it likely will), it doesn't matter.


----------



## maxidogg (Jul 20, 2005)

I dont know if the new update is the problem but my tivos (series 2 and 3) cant see the videos on my PC anymore. The PC and MACs show up on the TIVOs but they dont have videos available, even though there are videos in the TIVO Recordings folder. They arent new videos either. They showed up a few days ago but now they dont. ANY suggestions???


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

maxidogg said:


> I dont know if the new update is the problem but my tivos (series 2 and 3) cant see the videos on my PC anymore. The PC and MACs show up on the TIVOs but they dont have videos available, even though there are videos in the TIVO Recordings folder. They arent new videos either. They showed up a few days ago but now they dont. ANY suggestions???


I noticed this the other day. Uninstalling TD 2.6.2 and reinstalling 2.6.1 fixed it for me. It might be coincidental but whatever works ...


----------



## maxidogg (Jul 20, 2005)

rocko said:


> I noticed this the other day. Uninstalling TD 2.6.2 and reinstalling 2.6.1 fixed it for me. It might be coincidental but whatever works ...


I am using the MAC version of TIVO Desktop. I am not sure how to go back to the previous version.


----------



## maxidogg (Jul 20, 2005)

rocko said:


> I noticed this the other day. Uninstalling TD 2.6.2 and reinstalling 2.6.1 fixed it for me. It might be coincidental but whatever works ...


I just updated my TD version. The one I was using was from 06. The new version still didnt fix the problem. I think i need to go to a previous version on the TIVO but i dont know how to do that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

One of my TiVos is actually reporting "success" for the "port configuration test." The others report "failed" (although I don't think they actually have a list of ports to use in performing the test). The TiVo passing the test is not in the DMZ, although my router is set up for UPnP.


----------



## GadgetVirtuoso (Sep 27, 2001)

I've been having issues with TiVo-to-TiVo transfers as of later. I spoke to CS tonight and they blamed in on this test failing. She referred me to this. The problem is the issue only affects my Series3 regardless of video quality. The Series3 is the only ethernet unit, but I attached a TiVo wifi adapter and had the same problem. Running Wireshark the only problem coming each and every TiVo is UDP 5353 which is for mDNS. The trouble is mDNS isn't needed for units connected to a network where DNS is being provided. Other than this there are no TCP/UDP errors Wireshark shows.

The lady I spoke to tonight wasn't very helpful, blaming everything from the firewall running on the PC to my ISP, nevermind this is on my LAN not the WAN. The funny part about it all is the Series3 unit has no trouble downloading content from the internet only between other TiVo unit. She didn't care that only the Series3 has the problem. The TiVoHD and both Series 2 units can transfer programs live without a glitch at best quality. Before this problem started I could transfer HD programs live, in fact the transfer would take place faster than you could watch the program. After 20-30 minutes for a 1 hr program you can safely skip commercials without running into the end of the live transfer.

Both HD TiVo units fail on the port test. Any other insights into the issue? Both units are running the latest revisions.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

All my S3's and HD's fail the port test and transfer programs just fine (and very fast).


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

okay, i have 2 HD Tivos, one wired one wireless. The one that is wired list the name of the other Tivo correctly.

the one that is wireless gives me two names for the other Tivo, one is called DVR and the other Tivo_upgrade something. They are both names for the same Tivo. 

I can transfer shows back and forth with no problems. But I can't get the name to update to the correct name on the wireless Tivo. 

Any clues? Any ideas? Driving me nuts from an aesthetics point of view. I want to see Home Theater Tivo on the list, not some generic default name and some ghost name.

Thanks.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

For reference, 
My S3 and TivoHD are in the same media rack, attached to the same network switch.
S3 passes the port config test
HD fails the same test.

always, and I see no ill effects.

Diane


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> All my S3's and HD's fail the port test and transfer programs just fine (and very fast).


Tranfering shouldn't have any port issues since presumably they're both (all) inside your firewall.

FWIW, I get fail too. Based on that Tivo document I suspect it means that some device on my network does not have the correct ports open, perhaps my Mac or perhaps something else. If it's my router, Tivo gets guide data just fine.

That Tivo doc really should specify which ports need to be open for what communications. there's no reason to open up your network firewall to a bunch of traffic that really is only for LAN communications (tivo to PC/tivo to tivo). What ports on my network firewall do I need to open to communicate with Tivo's servers?


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

They do have a doc for that.

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...s_Do_I_Need_Open_When_Using_My_TiVo_DVR_.html

By opening ports, I assume they mean to forward the ports correct?

It didn't work for me. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

slocko said:


> They do have a doc for that.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...s_Do_I_Need_Open_When_Using_My_TiVo_DVR_.html
> 
> ...


That's the doc I was looking at. My issue is this (since I probably wasn't clear).

I have two firewalls: hardware through my router, which applies only to traffic to the internet. And on each computer, which applies to traffic to/from computer (internet or on LAN).

For the Tivo to connect to the Tivo server, it needs certain ports open on the router. To connect to my computer it needs certain other ports open on the computer (if I want those services). Tivo itself doesn't have a firewall (right?), so tivo to tivo communications on the LAN aren't affected by any port issues.

But the Tivo doesn't need all those ports open on both the router and the computer to do its business, does it? In other words, I should open certain ports on the router for Tivo to communicate with the web. And other ports open on my computer firewall for Tivo to communicate with it. That list doesn't seem to separate the two, which it should.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

DrewTivo said:


> That's the doc I was looking at. My issue is this (since I probably wasn't clear).
> 
> I have two firewalls: hardware through my router, which applies only to traffic to the internet. And on each computer, which applies to traffic to/from computer (internet or on LAN).
> 
> ...


Unless you're blocking outbound traffic (most people don't), then the Tivo can communicate to the "web" without having to open any ports on your F/W.

You only need to open F/W ports on the router to allow external things to *initiate communication* with your internal network. Generally a bad thing.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The Tivo does not need any inbound ports open to the Internet to work, only the outbound ports listed on that page.

If you have put a firewall between your PC and the TiVo (or between multiple TiVos) it would probably just be easier to allow the TiVo's ip addrses since it needs to listen to the network broadcast address on UDP port 2190 for the TiVo Beacon (bonjour) announcements in order to find other TiVos and PCs. It also needs TCP ports 80 and 443 open to initiate ToGo downloads.

For what it's worth, my S3 has no problems downloading videos or using any of the HME applications (swivel search, etc), yet the port configuration test fails on it with the following error:



> The DVR must connect to the TiVo service to receive the list of ports to test. Return to the Network Connection screen and select Connect to the TiVo service now. After the connection is complete, return to this screen to rerun the port configuration test.


Considering my S3 downloaded the 9.4 service update on July 30th, it has connected to the TiVo service at least 50 times already. My guess is that they aren't sending out the list of ports to test to everyone (for whatever reason).


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

morac said:


> The Tivo does not need any inbound ports open to the Internet to work, only the outbound ports listed on that page.
> 
> If you have put a firewall between your PC and the TiVo (or between multiple TiVos) it would probably just be easier to allow the TiVo's ip addrses since it needs to listen to the network broadcast address on UDP port 2190 for the TiVo Beacon *(bonjour)* announcements in order to find other TiVos and PCs. It also needs TCP ports 80 and 443 open to initiate ToGo downloads.


I thought bonjour had something to do with Apple so I didn't download the latest update. I guess I should.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

rckstrang said:


> I thought bonjour had something to do with Apple so I didn't download the latest update. I guess I should.


It's a Apple library but TiVo uses it to discover TiVos on the network. Lot's of software makes use of Bonjour. While it is used in iTunes and Mac OS, it has other uses as well.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

GadgetVirtuoso said:


> I've been having issues with TiVo-to-TiVo transfers as of later. ....
> Both HD TiVo units fail on the port test. Any other insights into the issue? Both units are running the latest revisions.


I have a similar problem with MRV. However it is strange. I have two Tivo HDs, I can transfer a show from my bedroom to my livingroom, however my bedroom tivo locks up when I try to transfer a show from the livingroom. It just stays on the please wait screen until I unplug it.

The livingroom TiVo passes the port test, the bed room unit does not. Coincidence?

Thanks for any insite,

Rick


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

rfryar said:


> I have a similar problem with MRV. However it is strange. I have two Tivo HDs, I can transfer a show from my bedroom to my livingroom, however my bedroom tivo locks up when I try to transfer a show from the livingroom. It just stays on the please wait screen until I unplug it.
> 
> The livingroom TiVo passes the port test, the bed room unit does not. Coincidence?
> 
> ...


I have a Tivo S3 and Tivo HD, both fail the port issue, but MRV is fine in both directions.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks but can anyone help with the other issue of one unit not being able to do MRV even though I can pull shows from it?

Thanks,

Rick


----------

